# Biete "Werbt einen Freund"



## Redstorm (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo biete "Werbt einen Freund" für den Server Blackmoore
Wär cool wenn ihr euch werben lassen würden um zusammen zu zocken.
Würde natürlich auch mit Startgold Taschen etc aushelfen


----------



## Redstorm (17. Februar 2013)

/push

Ihr erhaltet 2000 Gold + Taschen + Reiten + Matspaket (1-300) für einen Beruf eurer Wahl
ich ziehe euch auch gerne durch Instanzen 
Wow + Bc+ Lich King   Key kaufe ich auch gerne für euch !


----------



## Redstorm (19. Februar 2013)

push


----------



## Dominik121 (19. Februar 2013)

Heyho Suchst du noch wäre sehr gerne interessiert da ich damals auf schon wow gezockt hatte bis cata kenne ich mich noch sehr gut aus dh du musst mir nicht noch alles erklären usw  Kannst dich ja mal melden


----------



## Sandrel (20. Februar 2013)

wäre dabei, wenn du noch niemanden gefunden hast ^^ melde dich einfach mal bei mir ^^
MFG sandrel


----------



## mvposse (22. Februar 2013)

jo hallo ich bin auch auf blackmoore und möchte mal wieder rein schauen lade heute das game schon vor ..meld dich ein mal 

mfg jim


----------

